# Bianchi Trofeo



## thechemist (Apr 14, 2008)

Quick question for the bianchi experts out there 

I recently aquired a bianchi trofeo dedacciai zero steel frame with newer campy veloce 10 speed components. I was curious on any links or information on this bike or frame etc. Merely a vanity check as I get complements from LBS on bike but feel the lust for bigger and better all the time. So where would you classify this bike in the current hierchy? Would like to start doing some criteriums too..granted all road bikes should work for this but how does this one fare?

Thanks all

look forward to joining the forums here


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought a 1998 Trofeo frame, I found this link:
http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-79115-Bianchi_Trofeo__1998/display_~full_specs


----------

